# some questions.. amidioinitrite?



## WPJetta (Dec 23, 2008)

so today I drove to the wrecking yard to get the blitzsafe outta my mk4 jetta. and I put it into my mkv when I got home. It's hooked up and works fine but the audio is distorting in the bass like it's going over the speakers limit or whatever. so here's my question. What am I doing wrong, multiple choice edition!
is it:
A. the fact that my mp3 player is turned all the way up
B. crappy wire going to the blitzsafe?
C. the fact that it's grounded to the heatsink at the back of the HU and not the actual ground?
D. All of the above (Please god no)
Spark notes: the blitzsafe is an AUX v.5


----------

